# Your Ride



## Chris89 (Jan 19, 2007)

I thought that it would be interesting for all of us to post pictures of our cars ..

I have a Ford Laser TX3:


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 19, 2007)

Havent got any pics yet, but i own a old [deleted] VC Commy with 308 and a few extras....My mrs owns a 2000 Mitsibishi Lancer with bodykit, wheels, exhaust etc...

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 19, 2007)

The first 4 pictures were taken at my grandparents house on Christmas Day with their new digital camera, the others were at our house with my mobile .. I want a digital camera!


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 19, 2007)

my car just has:

Extractors
2.5inch sports exhaust piping and a 
3inch dump pipe


----------



## NRE-808 (Jan 19, 2007)

i wont bother going too far into what my car has nor will i post more pictures as i have already done so on this site. Here is the link for anyone that's interested.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=42612

your TX3 got a turbo mate?


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 19, 2007)

NRE-808 said:


> i wont bother going too far into what my car has nor will i post more pictures as i have already done so on this site. Here is the link for anyone that's interested.
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=42612
> 
> your TX3 got a turbo mate?


 
it's non turbo, hopefully I'll be able to do a conversion on it one day, or just buy a turbo


----------



## josho (Jan 19, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> it's non turbo, hopefully I'll be able to do a conversion on it one day, or just buy a turbo



non turbo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh no piont buying a one of those cars if its non turbo  i got a 10second vl turbo ill take some pics.


----------



## hugsta (Jan 19, 2007)

This used to be my little toy, till I had to sell it.....very regretably :cry: :cry: 

Put in a 1.8 EFi twin cam turbo in it. Went like the clappers, not many V8s came near it in its days. 0-100 in 5.5secs was pretty quick 15years ago.....LOL


----------



## gaara (Jan 19, 2007)

oh man, just wait til i can be bothered posting pics of my chick magnet. Hugsta and NCHERPS had to muster all they could to resist the urge to bow before my car's goodness.


----------



## Lucas (Jan 19, 2007)

So you've got a little doof doof car chris.

No pics but I've got a hilux, pretty standard and a Suzuki sierra thats been played with a little bit.


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 19, 2007)

lol Lucas, the car came with everything, rego and RWC for $2000


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 19, 2007)

heres my little toy.LJ Torana,holden 6 cyclinder 202,turbo charged.runs 9.2 [email protected] some changes and should be running an 8 second pass soon.0-100kph in 1.2 seconds,0-200kph in 6 seconds and pulls over 2 g's off the line.engine is making around 800hp,maybe more now,


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 19, 2007)

There's some snazzy looking cars there.

Here's my work car.

View attachment 8313


It's a little beauty ain't it?

IsK


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 19, 2007)

nice hugsta


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 19, 2007)

this is my little beast, might not be much but it gets me from a to b and is fast lol, and very fuel effective, costs bugger all to fill and go far


----------



## Magpie (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## IsK67 (Jan 19, 2007)

So that was you trying to race me off at the lights the other night Magpie?

Sorry I left you in my dust.

IsK


----------



## mertle (Jan 19, 2007)

My ride is my avatar, it's an Aprilia 150cc Majito scooter.

Great for around town!!! 8 bucks to fill the tank, 77 bucks to reg for 3 months, what more could you want!!!!


----------



## lostbloke (Jan 19, 2007)

here is my ride old but still good
the old double plugger's still have plenty of rubber on them


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 19, 2007)

lostbloke said:


> here is my ride old but still good
> the old double plugger's still have plenty of rubber on them


 
LMAO, good call


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 19, 2007)

hey they are like mine


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 19, 2007)

I dont have a car, but Im getting my nana's car, a 1997 white pulsar in a few months 
shall be my first car apart from a few paddock bashers.


----------



## Australis (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 19, 2007)

Magpie,
i have seen that car around lakemba McDonalds where it holds the fastest lap time of the carpark!! Sick mate!!! Just needs the cd or garter belt on the rear view and neons and it would fit right in there.


----------



## fredzz32 (Jan 19, 2007)

this is mine 89 nissan skyline. no good for moving enclosures!


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 19, 2007)

My every day'er is an old 1990 Lancruiser and I've also got my baby (who's currenly got a broken diff)......


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 19, 2007)

If i get my car washed tomorrow i'll take and post a pic of it. It's a 2002 Magna VR-X, had to fork out $130 today for a new battery, and i was going to buy that ivory back scratcher..


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 19, 2007)

Elapid68,
Car is nice, but needs a set of convo pro's.
Billets just don't cut it


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 19, 2007)

ahahahah,what the?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 19, 2007)

my current ride


----------



## FAY (Jan 19, 2007)

here is my little baby...I love it to bits and it is my first car!
I bought it last August....A toyota corolla ascent hatchback


----------



## Kratos (Jan 19, 2007)

*Car*

This is my car, looking to upgrade to either a RX-7 or a RX-8 soon


----------



## Noxious (Jan 19, 2007)

My car. R34 GT-T ;
















Alex


----------



## celticskull (Jan 19, 2007)

my 1928 A model hot rod and my 1980 custom harley


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 19, 2007)

i dont have a car but ive got a pretty good push bike


----------



## Jakee (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone here own a Pt Cruiser ?


----------



## romper_stomper (Jan 19, 2007)

well out of every one only 3 people own real cars a 57 chev a 28 roaster and a nuts little torrana. any way here is a pic of my sweet wheels its a 73 ford transit with a 3 on the floor and will hit 80km/h in just a few short minutes. also got a 1950 pontiac just started work on and will hopefully be one of australias top customs in a few years.pics to come of that one


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 19, 2007)

its not my car but i thought i'd show my sisters car


----------



## Lucas (Jan 19, 2007)

jessie said:


> its not my car but i thought i'd show my sisters car



but its only a commodore!!!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 19, 2007)

there nothing wrong with holdens

there alot better than any ford i have seen except for 600+hp at the rear wheel xy gt


----------



## Lucas (Jan 19, 2007)

come on now jessie. The only thing the commodore has going for it is that its in Kiama:lol:


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 19, 2007)

if it wasn;t for her plates it wouldn't be a very good car she only has friends because of them


----------



## Lucas (Jan 19, 2007)

thats not very nice


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 19, 2007)

My ride, and me riding it


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 20, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> My ride, and me riding it



If we talkin bikes, i have a 2005 Suzuki RMZ 250 and also a 2001 Kawasaki KX 250...You look like you race? I race just the local club and interclub events up here...its great fun!!! LoL

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jan 20, 2007)

havent got any pics of it but i got a white VZ commodore.

I had a VR clubsport, it got stolen 1 day later and all they found was the chassis and number plates down the bottom of a quarry. Gota hate that


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 20, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Elapid68,
> Car is nice, but needs a set of convo pro's.
> Billets just don't cut it



Well once I get the diff gears done and new axles, I've got to finish paying for the big blue bottle that's going in the boot, then I'll be looking at a nice big stallie then yes, a nice set of fat convos *will *be going on


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 20, 2007)

elapid68 said:


> Well once I get the diff gears done and new axles, I've got to finish paying for the big blue bottle that's going in the boot, then I'll be looking at a nice big stallie then yes, a nice set of fat convos *will *be going on



Niceeeeeeeee!
What size jets will you be running off the bottle?
And how much RWHP will be expected with & without the N20?

I believe I read elsewhere you campaign in S/ST?
Awsome class of racing dude. Have had several cars that qualify for the bracket. Never wanted to crack a 10 due to ANDRA rules governing roll cage etc installation making it impossible to legally register the car.


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

JandC, what would you do with an 11 sec car on the street??

apart from have fun:lol:


----------



## Bryony (Jan 20, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> There's some snazzy looking cars there.
> 
> Here's my work car.
> 
> ...



that is so adorable!!!!!!

my car has had 3 hit and runs on it and is not worth a pic


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 20, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> If we talkin bikes, i have a 2005 Suzuki RMZ 250 and also a 2001 Kawasaki KX 250...You look like you race? I race just the local club and interclub events up here...its great fun!!! LoL
> 
> Regards...
> Ash...



Nah I don't race, not good enough, i would like to, only be riding bikes for about 15 months, and 2 of those have been on an actual MX track.


----------



## Lamu22 (Jan 20, 2007)

*my car*

this is my car ford explorer, and i have my motorbike L's so im looking to get a cbr250 or vtr250 asap.....cant wait!!











LAMU

edit ics


----------



## Lucas (Jan 20, 2007)

I take it you don't use the explorer for what its designed for:lol:


----------



## Mark (Jan 20, 2007)

My 04 RWD Territory, which has had some mods including wheels, Di Filippo performance exhaust, CAPA flash tune, Pole Position Bathurst series silicone hose kit with alloy radiator expansion tank and other covers.





















A friend’s Nitro Funny Car, Craig from Aussie Car Enhancements.







For the true believers, Fords drivers, a great site for information is www.fordforums.com.au

Mark


----------



## DrNick (Jan 20, 2007)

My old rides (sold them last year), new ones to come.....


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 20, 2007)

Love the number plates Dr Nick 

Heres my pride and joys. 5ltr ute with a few goodies and my dirty VTR Firestorm.






Cheers Rossco.


----------



## RIXI (Jan 20, 2007)

gee some people earn too much money.................. or are freindly with debt?? lol

i used to own a vlturbo calais, done the whole 3' exhuast,front mount intercooler,wheels,gauges,15 psi and basicly never stoped fixing it!!!!!!!!!!!

so i drive a 93' turbo diesel rodeo! starts every time and never breaks down...xfingers and a
06 KLX 250, as a thrash around lol


----------



## andyh (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont have pics yet but I got an Ef falcon, HZ Statesman a HQ monaro coupe and a 1990 Harley fatboy


----------



## JJS. (Jan 20, 2007)

Will get pics but ive got a VZ Storm ute, manual, some work done, etc.


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 20, 2007)

RIXI said:


> gee some people earn too much money.................. or are freindly with debt?? lol



yeah...LoL I aint got me bike license yet, but would love a yammy R1 one day...


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 20, 2007)

Recently bought a 1999 series 1 Ford AU falcon. Only has 93,000kms on it. Not a bad car considering the fact it is a *cough cough FORD cough cough*.


----------



## Hemi6pack (Jan 20, 2007)

Our charger !!


----------



## MaDDoG (Jan 20, 2007)

Im hoping to have a car look alike to this in a few years  Love VK's


----------



## Jungletrans (Jan 20, 2007)

*Cars*

Our spare car . 250 2v , Elec ign , Extractors , Mustang auto and unassisted drum brakes . Eat your heart out Jed Clampet .


----------



## snakehunter (Jan 20, 2007)

nice torry slimebo, here is mine


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 20, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Niceeeeeeeee!
> What size jets will you be running off the bottle?
> And how much RWHP will be expected with & without the N20?
> 
> ...



You gotta love bracket racing, much more fun than H2H, and yeah, they start getting a bit funny about cars hitting 10's without cages.





Lucas said:


> JandC, what would you do with an 11 sec car on the street??
> 
> apart from have fun:lol:



Drive sensibly. Too many knobs out there illegally street racing (not to be confused with Drag Racing which is a legal legitimate sport). You want to put the boot into it, do it at a sanctioned Drag Racing facility.


----------



## shamous1 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Missing*



Lamu22 said:


> this is my car ford explorer, and i have my motorbike L's so im looking to get a cbr250 or vtr250 asap.....cant wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lamu you are missing the rotating whel discs mate. That's a gangsta rappers car.lol


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 20, 2007)

Hemi6pack said:


> Our charger !!


 
Now that is a real car! Love it.


Mikk


----------



## happy_life (Jan 20, 2007)

mine is a silver car, I dont know anything else about it.


----------



## rumfreak (Jan 20, 2007)

my lancer


----------



## rumfreak (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry my lancer


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hemi6pack said:


> Our charger !!





mrmikk said:


> Now that is a real car! Love it.
> 
> Mikk



Yep it's nice alright, real nice. The ex Mrs used to have one, it was her baby. 

But Hemi, you seem to be missing a cylinder or 4 :lol::lol:


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 21, 2007)

here is my ride:
2002 SS Holden Commodore. 

mel.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is one of my Jags.


----------



## Pink Angel (Jan 21, 2007)

I drive a VT Berlina, but my first love is my bike a GSXR750 K6.
Nothing beats riding


----------



## 6ftPython (Jan 21, 2007)

*pics*

Been on before, but here she is.

Got a holden 3.8ltr and T700 gear box. Shaved handles and fuel filler. Plus a lot of little other's.
And is Fully engenieered.


----------



## viridis (Jan 21, 2007)

hq , 355 stroker, 2sp glide, 4500 converter, 12.07 - full street trim, never got to use the blue bottle in the back:cry:


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 21, 2007)

some nice looking cars


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 21, 2007)

*my ride.........*

Well that my pride and joy, an 05 R6 but still as quick as the 07 but only lacks the slipper clutch....


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 22, 2007)

*but what I'd really like to own.......*

The true reptile lovers bike..............


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 22, 2007)

*but what I'd really like to own.......*

Oh glad I remembered to mention, This bike was custom built for the Queensland Motorcycle Expo..........


----------



## kelly (Jan 22, 2007)

Who built that custom haha it's great!


----------



## cma_369 (Jan 22, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> i dont have a car but ive got a pretty good push bike


Better be a mtb:shock: 

I have Santa cruz jackal pushie.


----------



## timmy (Jan 22, 2007)

This is my ride.
In the back left you can see my house


----------



## cma_369 (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed timmy 

Just gotta spray your home and ride blinging gold and it will be truely pimp


----------



## timmy (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm going to Tempe tyres soon to get me some 8 inch chromies.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 22, 2007)

Heres me ride.
Shots taken when coming across the middle from Albany to Goldcoast through Alice.


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 22, 2007)

Not too sure actually..... Think they were called the westcost choppers and they are a father and son team....... Hope I'm not wrong.......


----------



## freerider (Jan 22, 2007)

My Rides
The Hummvee is my bro's, The Bronco is mine


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is my ride. 87 skyline R31 will need an upgrade soon!!


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 22, 2007)

From signature:


Hsut77 said:


> When French people swear do they say pardon my English?



I have a friend who is Greek and he says pardon my English.

IsK


----------



## Hemi6pack (Jan 22, 2007)

elapid68 said:


> Yep it's nice alright, real nice. The ex Mrs used to have one, it was her baby.
> 
> But Hemi, you seem to be missing a cylinder or 4 :lol::lol:




LoL, they were they quickest car built in OZ over the 1/4 mile for almost 25 years !

I read about a guy in the US that has a Aussie charger and every time he goes down the 1/4 people are amazed when he pops the hood and there is only a 6 starring at them.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 22, 2007)

Hemi6pack said:


> LoL, they were they quickest car built in OZ over the 1/4 mile for almost 25 years !
> 
> I read about a guy in the US that has a Aussie charger and every time he goes down the 1/4 people are amazed when he pops the hood and there is only a 6 starring at them.



The RT chargers were quick but lacked a little in the handling department.
They had a good stint on the straight line, but had no success in circuit racing.
The Ford GT HO (grand terrain handling option) was built to be a better all round car 

The 265 is a freak engine for sure.
And there is some awsome after-market products available.
Its a shame Chrysler/Hemi arn't as well liked in Aus as GM & Ford.
Would love to see a few examples of Hemi 6 powered Sigma's, Galant's & Centura's.
Forced induction would put these guys on the map and achieve the respect/credit they deserve. I think there is a 7 or 8 second Centura about that runs a turboed 265.


----------



## kelly (Jan 22, 2007)

gold&black... said:


> Not too sure actually..... Think they were called the westcost choppers and they are a father and son team....... Hope I'm not wrong.......


Oh wow, I thought it might have been the guys from American Chopper. They have a show on the Discovery channel, they build some awesome bikes.
I was hoping they would come to Perth while they were in Aus..I guess not :|


----------



## romper_stomper (Jan 23, 2007)

well the van is off the road again i was trying to get some sweet air over the speed bumps and the exaust fell off, better luck next time. here is a pic of the pontiac when i got it its now been pulled apart and work on the chassis should start with in 3 weeks to get disc brakes fitted, lowered onto its belly and strengthend to take a pontiac 455ho motor. and the other pic is similar to what i hope it will look like in a few years


----------



## mrdestiny (Jan 23, 2007)

My hears'es converted to limos for ghost tours.


----------



## bimbo (Jan 23, 2007)

some great looking cars you guys have. i love old hot rods and muscle cars and REALLY love chargers. 

But i drive a 1990 hilux 2.8D and love it. I love seeing a dirty 4WD, shows they actually get used


----------



## dpenman (Jan 23, 2007)

Damn, reading this made me sad, i got hit by a taxi yesterday and it rode off my camry (it ran red and into my passenger side, nobody hurt) .... At least the people were aami were nice, ill ask them to send me a pic of wats left of the car?


----------



## MaDDoG (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad your ok dpenman, If you can get a pic would be good, can be useful for insurance..etc


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Kelly, for all u know it might have been them......... Well this was the only bike that they shipped down for the show........... And for a reptile lover like me this was a real eye catcher.......


----------



## djai (Jan 24, 2007)

My ride. 01 Honda cbr929rr, Hopefully upgrading to a cbr1000 later this year.


----------



## horsenz (Jan 26, 2007)

this is our ride... loves the mud!!!!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 26, 2007)

Hemi6pack said:


> LoL, they were they quickest car built in OZ over the 1/4 mile for almost 25 years !
> 
> I read about a guy in the US that has a Aussie charger and every time he goes down the 1/4 people are amazed when he pops the hood and there is only a 6 starring at them.


 
You are spot on, E49 Charger, 265 6cyl hemi with triple webbers clocked 14.4 sec over the quarter. The GTHO clocked 14.4 alos, although I have seen reports of 14.2 to 14.7. Don't get me wrong both awesome machines.

mrmikk


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 26, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> The Ford GT HO (grand terrain handling option) was built to be a better all round car


 
I have to pull you up on a minor detail here J and C, GTHO stands for Grand *Touring* Handling Option.

mrmikk


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 26, 2007)

my ride
97 series 2 skyline r33
not the best for picking up wood for enlcosures or anything. selling soon get a ute


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 26, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> I thought that it would be interesting for all of us to post pictures of our cars ..
> 
> I have a Ford Laser TX3:


What a shiny red car! 

This is my old crap box called Gizmo which died on me on the M4... blown head gasket and a $160 tow trip later its resting out front of my sisters place with the sub box and player still in it.


----------



## GreenWillow (Jan 26, 2007)

My car is a "real" car. It has form, substance and is not in any way a mere figurment of my imagination. Other people can see it to, which further proves that it is a "real" car 

It is white, with wheels and seats and mirrors and things, and that hole in the side where the smelly stuff goes and you get your hands all dirty and you have to be careful not to wipe them on your dress. Oh how I hate putting the smelly stuff in my car, but The Dad says I need it and my car won't work unless it has some.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 26, 2007)

Been on before but this is my ride that i recently built and then sold ( and regret) missing the old girl 
Hopefully get a Hayabusa soon


----------



## cobb (Jan 29, 2007)

i have a haro v1 mtb...1.5min 1/4 mile at 37km/h


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 29, 2007)

i ride the town bike, and i make sure i have a helmet on.
cheers


----------



## bush_turkey (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is my fun weekend toy tank .... The ole VP Commo does the work duties now 

In its unusual clean state, scrubs up ok considering where it goes!











Now in its natural happy state


----------



## monix (Jan 31, 2007)

aint she bewtiful....




have since upgraded to the turbo...

and i am have to ALWAYS wear my helmet.. driving around or not...


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------

